# salt water driftwood question about safness



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

can i take some salt water driftwood and make it safe for freshwater fish tank?
i have a pan i can use to boil the wood, and prob. anything else lying around to help make it safe.

a few people on this site have been looking for driftwood and i have an unlimited supply of it, well as much as the ocean can give me.
i have a camp on the water with two huge coves filled right up with driftwood, roots, stumps, branches, if its wood its there, and of course the stuff floating in the water.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmm...

yeah, I suppose if you boiled it a time or two for several hours it should be okay. It might have various marine encrusting organisms on it, but after boiling they shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

is there anything else that can be done to em? but i wold think boiling would all that is needed.
i was thinking of taking one of my many totes and filling it up with water, buy a few comets and throw em in there, and then test out the boiled wood.

i will boil some wood tomorrow (monday)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

After boiling you should let it soak for a few weeks anyway, just to make sure.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

no i har that you cant use cedar, because of somthing in it.

what types of wood Cant i use?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

cedar, pine.. anything with noxious stuff in it


----------

